

Is Ballmer delusional? Calls Android 'cheap,' doomed - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/214897/ballmer-slams-android-cheap-doomed-android-lenghtens-its-lead-two-big-steps

======
kooshball
I dont see how you guys can't see the clear link bait here.

This is the direct quote of Ballmer from the original article referenced here:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/19/ballmer_disses_andro...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/19/ballmer_disses_android_complex/)

“The biggest advantage we have over Android is that you don’t need to be a
computer scientist to use a Windows Phone,” he said. “But the cheapest phones
will be Android, and we are going to have to look at bringing the cost of our
handsets down.”

If you actually try to comprehend that 2nd part, Ballmer is clearly saying the
lowest COST phones will be Andriod, probably because it's cheaper to develop
on (almost free) and has lower hardware requirements (almost none), and
Microsoft needs to decrease the COST of WP7 hardware to compete in the low end
market.

This has NOTHING to do with the quality of Andriod, which is what the author
is implying here with the title "Calls Andriod 'cheap'".

~~~
Steko
Thanks Steve Ballmer, I never knew there were so many computer scientists in
the world (200 million+ android installs?).

I mean he's the marketing guy and he's spinning here and he's right Windows
needs to get more competitive across the board and get some market share or
mobile will turn into a bleeding ulcer like Bing.

------
brudgers
There is a substantial likelihood that Ballmer is correct. Android's market
growth has been based on the fact that it offers a touch interface and is not
controlled by Apple.

Outside of the handful of people dogmatically committed to open software
(whatever that may be), practically nobody actually loves Android.

It's simply a cost effective alternative to iOS. However, Microsoft's patent
portfolio has raised its cost and Google's lack of B2B orientation and "if
it's on the web, it's in the public domain" approach to IP create an uncertain
roadmap for manufacturers and the rest of the industry.

And Google's weaknesses are exactly Microsoft's strengths. Throw in the
perception of potential conflicts surrounding Google's purchase of Motorola's
mobile division and the preferential release of Honeycomb, and WP7 becomes
even more favorably positioned among phone manufacturers.

Microsoft appears to have a coherent long term strategy - my mother will
probably buy the phone that works like her computer - the one likely to have a
Metro UI in the not too distant future.

Despite spin to the contrary, consumers overwhelmingly vote with their wallets
when it comes to Microsoft products and manufacturer's tend to prefer supply
chain partners willing to understand their needs rather than being left to
their own devices and guessing at the development roadmap.

------
michaelpinto
As an olde Apple design fanboy it pains me to say this -- but Microsoft has
the better interface. You can dress it up but Android feels like it's Windows
to Mac OS, it's just so similar. On the other hand what Microsoft as done is
original, and give the proper marketing can find a niche.

~~~
andywood
I came to say the same. We have all three in my household, and the Android UI
absolutely feels 'cheap' compared to the fluidly animated lushness of both WP7
and iOS.

------
zwigby
I don't really call myself a fanboy of any one camp, I use whatever I think is
best. And minus catching up in applications (which WP7 is working on), I think
that the experience from a Windows Phone is better than an Android hands down.
Android has more flexibility but everything doesn't feel like it fits
together. iOS and WP7 both have a way of making nearly everything act and seem
like it fits perfectly together. Is he delusional? No, it's normal Balmer,
overconfident and a bit too cocky.

I do think that if Nokia can get our a great WP7 phone soon, I believe it'll
be a top 3 phone.

------
cstross
Ballmer is clearly very busy running Microsoft. It would be unsurprising to
learn that he is too busy to have the time to play around with rival
technology platforms and evaluate them himself. Consequently he gets to base
his opinions on what his senior execs and VPs tell him about the competition.
Which in turn is coloured by their perceptions of their position within
Microsoft.

You do not get to grab additional resources within an organization by talking
up the competition, especially when the competition is in a market-dominating
position relative to your own division. You get resources by trash-talking
them and promising to topple them with just one more push.

So my gut feeling is that Ballmer is _not_ delusional; he's just being fed an
unrealistic line by his subordinates, and doesn't have either the time to
second guess them himself or the sense of urgency necessary to set up an
independent business intelligent unit to give him the necessary no-bullshit
sanity check (to learn if his generals are reporting their victories on the
battlefield accurately ... or not).

In other words: he's more likely being actively misled by others than
personally delusional.

~~~
suivix
It makes me think of what Hitler's top generals must have told him, which led
him to making bad decisions in the war.

~~~
TomOfTTB
It's funny because I agreed with the top comment until you posted this. Now
that you mention it though believing the positive pronouncements of your top
generals at a time when you're clearly losing is delusional. Especially when
it leads you to make decisions like moving Windows to Metro (therefore betting
the whole company on an interface that has yet to succeed with consumers).

------
mixmastamyk
It's his typical asshattery:

Ballmer: iPhone has 'no chance'
[http://www.electronista.com/articles/07/04/30/ballmer.on.iph...](http://www.electronista.com/articles/07/04/30/ballmer.on.iphone/)

------
naner
_Is Ballmer delusional?_

No, this is intentional and something he has always done. He plays up
Microsoft's products while downplaying all competitors.

~~~
fleitz
It might lead one to believe he's paid to do this. He downplays competitors
where it sounds credible, he doesn't go around saying "Apple has a crap UI" he
goes around saying "Apple phones are too expensive"

------
ryandvm
Ballmer is the Ricky Bobby of CEOs.

------
enyalius
Ballmer had better hope that he's wrong. As of right now, Micro$oft is making
money hand over fist off Android. If that were to go away, M$ might be in some
serious trouble :p

